# Thinking of moving to Barcelona



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey all
We are a young family with 2 kids-5 and 2 years old. We currently live in Dubai and have been here for 3 years. Hating dubai now and the mall lifestyle.
Originally from uk and family still there but we don't want to move back there
We are considering a move to barcelona. We have been a few times but a while ago.

I have been researching areas to live and british schools. Does anyone have info re schools and areas to live in? As we are from Dubai we would like somewhere not too quiet and not too far from central Barcelona. So far we like the area of Zona Alta.

Any input would be great. Just need to make sure we are leaving dubai for the right reasons. 
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

milkshake2044 said:


> Hey all
> We are a young family with 2 kids-5 and 2 years old. We currently live in Dubai and have been here for 3 years. Hating dubai now and the mall lifestyle.
> Originally from uk and family still there but we don't want to move back there
> We are considering a move to barcelona. We have been a few times but a while ago.
> ...


:welcome : to Spain!!

there are a few members here in the Barcelona area, I'm sure they'll chip in with advice when they see your post


I'm a long way from there so can't help specifically - but if you use the search function you should bring up some threads

also, there's a section in our *FAQs & useful info *sticky thread about schooling - it has links about international schools countrywide

in the meantime - I'll just say that unless you have a secure job lined up here, or other source of income, this is a really bad time to consider moving to Spain


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
I've been living in BCN since Oct last year and really like it. Can't help with schools, but Zona Alta is a nice area - not too far from the centre, but a bit more space. You could also look at Horta-Guinardo or Les Corts.
I would echo what xabiachica says though, unless you have work lined up, it's not a good time to come.
If you have any other questions about BCN, let me know and I'll do my best to help!


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. We are purely moving to Barcelona for a lifestyle change. We have out own business so looking for a job is not an issue
We just want to give our kids a nice upbringing somewhere normal. Dubai is not providing this for sure. We have family in UK so would be close to them. We are willing to learn the language.
Is Barcelona a nice place to live in general? 
We plan to go over in may to check out schools and diff locations to rent. Ideally we want to be somewhere close to the city and schools. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I think you'll need to register as autonomo to run your own business (and pay a fixed Social Security rate each month), but hopefully someone else can clarify.

We love living here - it's a nice size. Not too big, but big enough to have plenty of things happening. Beautiful architecture, the sea, the mountains, lovely surroundings. Other than the areas I mentioned, you could try Gracia too. Best thing is to have a look for yourselves when you're here and get a feel for the different areas. Can't help at all with schools I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

milkshake2044 said:


> Thanks for the advice. We are purely moving to Barcelona for a lifestyle change. We have out own business so looking for a job is not an issue
> We just want to give our kids a nice upbringing somewhere normal. Dubai is not providing this for sure. We have family in UK so would be close to them. We are willing to learn the language.
> Is Barcelona a nice place to live in general?
> We plan to go over in may to check out schools and diff locations to rent. Ideally we want to be somewhere close to the city and schools. Any ideas?
> ...


I'd recommend Girona over Barcelona all day long.

Mainly because it's a smaller, nicer and cleaner city in my opinion. 

Any International city is "just another city" in my opinion and Barcelona falls into that category for me whereas Girona is more quaint and just has a nicer feel. 

I suppose it's a pace of life issue. Barcelona = city and therefore the pace and stress that may go with that. 

Girona = city feel but with less stress.


----------



## elsaBP (Mar 10, 2011)

Barcelonetta, is a nice place where to live in BCN. I lived there a few years ago and absolutely loved it!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree, Girona is very nice. Having moved from London, Barcelona is small enough for us! This is where personal opinion comes into play so much - no city is "just another city" to me and I love it here  Equally I'd never want to live in Barceloneta - too crowded for me, and I've heard (on this forum) that the crime rate there is higher. 
As I said, best thing to do is come over and see for yourselves


----------

